# 4000 Ford Engine Torque Specs



## mbstutts20 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have recently acquired a 4000 Ford tractor with a blown head gasket. It has the 3 cyl diesel engine. I have the head at a local machine shop being re-worked this week and I plan to start putting it back together this weekend. Does anyone know where I can find the torque specs for the head bolts, injector nozzle bolts, valve cover bolts, etc. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ontarioparts (Oct 20, 2009)

there is an engine only service manual for $47.99, and a full tractor service manual for $183.99. If you need these, call me on 1-877-668-7278 on Monday morning. 

best regards
Marlon Khan
Ford Tractor Parts


----------

